# Jet Corner Clamp Update



## wjt99 (Apr 2, 2014)

Jet Corner Clamps (P.N. 709055) have a problem with the polycarbonate cap that holds the spring steel clamps in place breaking. I purchased a couple of these several years ago and within months broke the caps. They have sat unused since then. Today I came across them in a dusty corner of the shop and decided to do something about Jet's poor design.

The modification was to replace the polycarbonate caps with ones made from an inexpensive metal electrical junction box cover (.69 cents @ my local hardware store).

I used the original cap as a template for making the new one. Very straight forward. The holes for the small triangular alignment pins were simply changed to 5/16" holes with no affect on functionality.

A photo shows the break point of the original in white. I had glued them back together with epoxy but that did not work. The other photo shows the completed modification.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Man, you would think for what those things cost that they would be a little more robust. Glad you got them fixed up. For most corner clamping jobs, I have found that the ones described by Izzy Swan work fantastic, are super quick, versitle and the best part, free (for the price of a little bit of time and some scrap wood!).. here are some I made and they have served me well:










Check out his video, you will be amazed at how simple they are..
You can see it (thanks Izzy!) here: 



And plans can be found here: http://media.wix.com/ugd/48f0d8_3802b88651cd475195092623ada6246a.pdf

The only critical thing you need to do is make sure the small square is absolutely 90 degrees at the corner.. as long as it is, your corner joints will be absolutely 90 degrees.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wjt99 (Apr 2, 2014)

I agree that the Jet clamps are costly. I purchased them in 2005 as a result of a review in Wood Magazine. The really sad part is that they now cost $10.00 more and Jet has never changed the design.

I made a set of Izzy Swan's that you reference.

I also have a set of these.

Euro32 corner clamps

At about $3.00 each they aren't free but more robust, can be adjusted with one hand and there are no wedges to loose.

Bill


----------

